# Tanunda Show



## GMK (5/11/07)

Thought it would be better to start another Topic just for the 2008 Tanunda Show.

Entries are 3.00 Ea - Aiming for a BJCP Sanctioned Event.
Entries Close 13th Feb 2008 for the Tanunda Show on 8th Mar 2008.

will be SS Jacketed Sand Blasted Beer Tankards for 1st places.
Coopers Merchandise & Kits for other prizes.

Medals for Beer of Distinction Medals - beers that score >42.0 out of 50.
So - take your feedback from ANAWBS & Sabsossa - rebrew the beers and enter the Tanunda Show.
This will give you time for rebrewing with Judges feedback ready for ANAWBS & SABSOSA in Sep/Oct 2008.

Here are the Downloads with the Categories and Tanunda Show Doc with Drop Off Pionts.

View attachment Tanunda_Category.doc

View attachment Tan_show_2008_HOME_BREWED_BEER_book_info.doc


All the Best


----------



## Screwtop (5/11/07)

GMK said:


> Thought it would be better to start another Topic just for the 2008 Tanunda Show.
> 
> Entries are 3.00 Ea - Aiming for a BJCP Sanctioned Event.
> Entries Close 13th Feb 2008 for the Tanunda Show on 8th Mar 2008.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Kenny, tell me will I be up against "THAT" beer.

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## GMK (14/1/08)

OK - Here is a link to the Tanunda Show Web Site - will have entry forms etc there.

http://www.tanundashow.org.au/

Entries Close 13 Feb 2008...

Have some great prizes - BJCP Sanctioned Event - So come on and enter...

Happy for BJCP Judges to PM me so that we can start co-ordinating the Judging....

Thanks for looking....

Ken....


----------



## GMK (9/2/08)

Bump....  

Entries close wed 13 Feb...

Not long Now...BJCP Sanctioned Event - great Feedback...Great Prizes...

Get your entries in....


----------



## Franko (20/2/08)

Hey kenny,
show them the prizes mate I'm dying to see how those things turned out

Franko


----------



## GMK (23/2/08)

well...

the judging is now done - still some paperwork and tidying up to do.

I think it went well - sure that some one will post pics...

Big thanks to Aaron, Roach and Michael Boots for coming up to judge.
Guest judge was Steven Nellson.

We had 8 BBC members helping out stewarding and novice judging.
Cooked a BBQ and was done byaround 3.15pm.

Out of 85 entries - only a few were bad.

Standard was very good i thought.
Now i have to get the Beer of Distinction medals and the tankards that Franko designed sand blasted.

Then will post pics....

Big thanks to all who made the judging such a success.


----------



## Kai (23/2/08)

GMK said:


> well...
> 
> the judging is now done - still some paperwork and tidying up to do.
> 
> ...



You're not supposed to say that, kenny!

85 entries with some very stunning beers among them. Truly a worthwhile experience.


----------



## Murcluf (23/2/08)

Excellent day out and a great experience for a novice a good day had by all. Full credit to Kenny for all the hard work he put in, he put on a great show. Looking forward to next years judging already, hopefully next year we can have a lot more entries from here. The quality of entries were very good and are improving year after year.


----------



## GMK (23/2/08)

Yes kai very worthwile experience....

70% of teh 85 entries scored =>30 (60%)

Handing out 8 x Beer of Distinction Medals to entries that score =>42 out of 50.

Pity is - as a convenor i was too busy to try these exceptional beers :-(


----------



## Kai (23/2/08)

It's a thankless job, ken. Good on you for doing it and here's to an even better year next year.


----------



## roach (24/2/08)

Yes well done Ken on all the work you put into organising this comp. This contibuted to all going very smoothly on the day.

A big thanks to the fellow judges and stewards who put in a big effort. 

And it was certainly a very busy day for everyone. I know I was pretty well spent after a big days judging :icon_drool2: (thankfully I avoided the highly hopped or high ABV categories). The stewards even had little time to undertake their usual sampling routine.

I was pleasantly surprised by the overall standard with some great beers amongst them. 

Heres to a bigger and better one next year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Luka (24/2/08)

Well done Ken, and everyone that was there. I know I had a great day as a novice judge and look forward to it again next year. It was a busy day with plenty of entries and a lot of very good beers to enjoy.

Luke :beerbang:


----------



## Jazman (24/2/08)

wish my brother didnt have his engagment party on the same day or i would of been judging too


----------



## KHB (24/2/08)

Would of been good to be there had a 50th to go to. Will do my best to get there next year though!!


----------



## GMK (25/2/08)

Judging update as sent out to the BBC members...

Hi All,

Well we had 8 BBC members over on Sat to help out with Judging & Stewarding - without there help it would not have run as smoothly as it did.
Big Thanks to:
Mark Prior, Clive Wilson, Kent, Michael, Luke Willis, Wayne Lunn, & Alan.
It was a good day with allot of people learning allot about beer.
Put a BBQ lunch on that Wayne cooked up for all of us.

The BJCP judges were impressed with the high standard of entries - we had 85 in total.
70% of entries (63 of 85) scored => 30 out of 50 ie 60%

Results are published below....Good to see some new faces/people in the mix...Great for the club.
Now I have to get the Tankards sand blasted and Beer of Distinction Medals done - 7 I have to give out...
Mark Prior x 3
Greg Lee x 2
Brenton Rehn
Paul Rudolph.

It was good to see Luke Willis up in the placings
Hoping to present some/all of the prizes at the Tanunda Show stage around 1.00pm - just waiting for Clive to confirm agenda.
Some of us will be at BBB FM this Saturday for the wine show from 11.00am.
Tune in to here Mark brag I mean talk it up ...Again :-o
David DeVries was a guest judge on the day.

PS - just received an e-mail from Vaughan at Barossa Valley Brewing - he has kindly agreed to sponsor the Wheat category.
So - those that did well in the wheat category will get the following:
1st Brenton Rehn - BVB Hat & T shirt plus *Invite to be Assistant Brewer for the day at BVB (How good is that) making a 1800ltr Batch with Stephen Nelson*
2nd Mark Prior - BVB Hat & T shirt 
3rd Luke Willis - BVB Hat & T shirt 
Think I am going to have to make some wheat beers for next years show - great prizes and thanks very much to Vaughan for the great sponsorship.

Here are the results - well done to all:

Champion Barossa Brewer Award - Mark Prior
Reserve Champion - Greg Lee

Best Mash Beer - Paul Rudolph
Best Kit Beer Brenton Rehn.

Category Winners:
1 - Low Alcohol:
1st - Wayne Lunn
2nd - Mark Prior
3rd - Mark Prior

2 - British & Irish Ale :
1st - Greg Lee
2nd - Alan Bland
3rd - Greg Lee

3 - Pale Ale:
1st - Paul Rudolph
2nd - Mark Prior
3rd - Brenton Rehn

4 - Dark Ale:
1st - Luke Willis
2nd - Brenton Rehn
3rd - Greg Lee

5 - Stout:
1st - Brenton Rehn
2nd - Paul Rudolph
3rd - 3 Monkeys
Honorable Mention Alan Bland & Mark Smith.

6 - Strong Ale:
1st - Mark Prior.
2nd - Mark Prior
3rd - Paul Rudolph

7 - Lager (combined with 8 Strong Lager):
1st - Greg Lee
2nd - Greg Lee
3rd - Anthony King

9 - Wheat:
1st - Brenton Rehn
2nd - Mark Proir
3rd - Luke Willis

10 - Fruit & Other Specialty Beer:
1st - Mark Prior
2nd - Mark Prior
3rd - Greg Lee


----------



## GMK (25/2/08)

OK - here are some Judging Pics from the day..



Stephen Nelson Judging in the Speciality Class


Stephen Nelson Judging again.


BBC Member Wayne Lunn - Novice Judge with Stephen


BBC Member Alan Bland - Novice Judge


BJCP Judge Michael Boots pouring out an Entry.


Picture of all 4.

The remaining Judges ; Rob Smith, Aaron Caruna, Luke Willis appear to be Camera Shy...


----------



## GMK (5/3/08)

Here are some pics of the prizes we have for the show.

Big thanks to Franko for designing the Tankards and Beer of Distinction Medals.


Pic of all the prizes.


2 Tankards


Close up of Franko's work - very hard to get a good photo.

Still to come - 6 x Beer of Distinction Medals & Barossa Valley Brewing Assistant Brewer Certificate.


----------



## Franko (5/3/08)

Oh very nice Ken, 

They have come out excellent, congratulations to those who won there category

Happy to help anytime

Franko


----------



## J.T (11/3/08)

Congrats to Ken and the team for organising the event.
It was just a pity that it was so bloody hot! That kept a few punters away i think.

But that cant be helped.

Look forward to next year!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## GMK (11/3/08)

Thanks for the feedback...

You can get involved in next years comp if you want to


----------



## Murcluf (11/3/08)

Great piccies Ken, pity I missed show day and lucky they were judged when they were, cause judging beer 40 degree heat would of sucked.
Got to agree, everyone who can should get amongst it, as it is a great comp and getting better every year.


----------

